# Bilder abstimmen



## Crash123 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite heute das erste Mal mit GIMP 
und habe auch sonst noch nie etwas dergleichen
gemacht, auf jeden fall soll ich zwei Bilder die 
später ein Banner werden für eine Internetseite.

Nun meine Frage:
wie kann ich diese beiden Bilder in einem Fenster 
öffnen und die Schrift der beiden dann auf einander 
abstimmen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## fluessig (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Crash123,

was du machen willst, macht man in Gimp mittels Ebenen. Du musst also deine Bilder jeweils in eine Ebene in Gimp laden. Die Vorgehensweise ist folgende:

1) Neues Bild erstellen in der gewünschten Größe
2) Die Bilder öffnen und per Copy and Paste (alles markieren, Strg+C) in das erstellte leere Bild einfügen (Strg+V). 
3) Die eingefügten Bilder sind in der Ebenenanzeige (eines der Werkzeugfenster) als schwebende Auswahl eingetragen. Drück das Symbol mit dem leeren Blatt Papier unten links und es werden vollwertige Ebenen daraus. 

Jetzt kannst du die Bilder in den Ebenen drehen, skalieren bewegen und ausschneiden wie du willst. Gespeichert wird im xcf Format (das ist das Gimp Format). Anders als in anderen Dateiformaten bleiben da die Ebeneninformationen erhalten und du kannst später damit weiter arbeiten. Über Speichern unter kannst du daraus dann auch ein jpg oder png erstellen.

Ist nicht ganz einfach, aber beiss dich durch, denn so viel Optionen wie in Gimp bekommst du nur mit relativ teuren Programmen und so viel einfacher sind die auch nicht.


----------

